# Badger control?



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Whats a good way to get rid of Badgers got a few in one field.It had a lot of pocket gophers that they go after but I got rid of most of them.160 of them little bastards!!Now to get rid of the Badgers.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bullet between the eyes. There are traps for animals like that but Iam not sure I want to get that close to a trapped badger.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Conibears are good traps for badgers.....instant death.....#220 set over their hole and staked....get yourself about four of them and a setting tool.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

I think you've already did the first big step in getting rid of the booger! By getting rid of their food source.

I detest badgers...there have been times when I've hit a large hole with one front tire on a widefront Farmall M tractor, that I swore I could've killed one bare handed. Doubtful...but at the time I felt like it.

You didn't have any take gopher out of your traps or take trap and all??? I've caught them after they got used to going to my flags and taking them out...set a foot trap and caught them.

Other than what the others mentioned, you can spotlight for them on a cut alfalfa field and dispatch. The best luck I've ever had is during our drought in 2012. I got rid of 6 that summer.

Happy hunting.

Troy


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

You could try reasoning with them. Tell them about the love that Mother Earth has for all of her creatures. Think rainbows, put some flowers behind their ears. Get a 12 string guitar and sing some folk songs near the entrance of their dens...


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I also hate badgers. If I have a rifle with and I see one go down a hole, I'll wait as long as it takes for it to poke his head out to give him one between the eyes. I've trapped a few by accident and a couple by placing traps by holes I've seen one go down.

I've got one hillside in a field that the badgers love. They've dug so many holes you don't even want to drive on it. I've wanted to try and trap them and have read a little about it but haven't tried to target badgers specifically. From what I've read, a dirt hole set like used for coyotes will work. Meat bait is supposed to work. I was thinking I'd trap gophers or moles to use as bait. So far lack of time has kept me from implementing said idea.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NebTrac said:


> I think you've already did the first big step in getting rid of the booger! By getting rid of their food source.
> 
> I detest badgers...there have been times when I've hit a large hole with one front tire on a widefront Farmall M tractor, that I swore I could've killed one bare handed. Doubtful...but at the time I felt like it.
> 
> ...


I had a lot of traps that the badger drug out and took the gopher or took the trap and all.I even tried loading up a dead gopher with **** killer and shoveling down the badger hole.Also tried canned cat food and golden malrin.That stuff will kill *****,skunks and possums why not badgers?

I've never seen one outside there holes on that field but haven't tried at night.Im picturing myself in night vision goggles with night vision scope takeing them out.Or a flashlight duct taped to a shotgun,lol.

I might try the large conniver trap over the hole,if it clamps over their head and kills them at least they won't drag the trap away if I don't get back for awhile.The field is 28 miles away so hard to get there every day.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> I had a lot of traps that the badger drug out and took the gopher or took the trap and all.I even tried loading up a dead gopher with **** killer and shoveling down the badger hole.Also tried canned cat food and golden malrin.That stuff will kill *****,skunks and possums why not badgers?
> 
> I've never seen one outside there holes on that field but haven't tried at night.Im picturing myself in night vision goggles with night vision scope takeing them out.Or a flashlight duct taped to a shotgun,lol.
> 
> I might try the large conniver trap over the hole,if it clamps over their head and kills them at least they won't drag the trap away if I don't get back for awhile.The field is 28 miles away so hard to get there every day.


PVS7 or a PAS13 should assist you well enough.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We started using the rodenator for ground hogs, would it work for badgers?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Drown em out? Nurse tank for a sprayer, shotgun and trusted fishing buddy to help?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> We started using the rodenator for ground hogs, would it work for badgers?


i sold my rodenator,I did use it one time on a badger.talk about a boom.my ears rang for awhile after that blast.Never did see another badger hole there,either got him or scared him away.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I've trapped a few in leg holds. #2 double coil spring double jaw. When you walk up to a caught set you will see a mound of dirt that raises up and down with the breathing of the badger beneath. Don't mess around with it, just estimate a good spot for the bullet to hit and shoot.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> Whats a good way to get rid of Badgers got a few in one field.It had a lot of pocket gophers that they go after but I got rid of most of them.160 of them little bastards!!Now to get rid of the Badgers.


A couple years back I spotted one ambling along in the middle of an alfalfa field while I was driving down the road with a 7410 john Deere and Vermeer rake in tow. I roared out there, caught up to him and ran the miserable SOB over with both front and back wheels. I turned it around quickly, expecting to need another trip over him, but he never moved. It was like running over a good sized log. Well worth running down a little hay, I thought.

I hate them about as much as pocket gophers.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Had a couple of no-till customers that asked me to trap them out of two fields after they broke an axle hitting a hole while drilling at night.

Set a bunch of #2 coil springs and 4 coil springs, cross staked with rear stakes. No bait needed, just go to the holes in the field, find the path they are using, and shift some dirt to help channel them to the whole. one or two traps in the channel.

Badgers like to move, will travel from hole to hole over the course of time, so be patient, they will return to a given hole. Caught 6 of them in those two fields, also a dozen *****, 4 coyotes, and a bobcat so be ready for a non-target catch.


----------



## zandstrafarms (May 1, 2015)

How big are the holes? Have been having holes pop up everywhere in my hay field and swear there were not so many last year. But they don't seem to go very far into the ground, about 5 to 8in in diameter..

MI says no badgers in the state exist. ..however we SWORE we saw one scurry by the house last year.. or it was the ugliest, strangest woodchuck ever!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Their den holes are 10-12" diameter.But then they also will dig out pocket gophers and go from one mound to the next and maybe dig a ft deep and go to the next one,make a big mess.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

If frightened or threatened, badgers can dig a hole FAST. They will hole up until the threat passes, oir they get tired of waiting and go out to fight. Badger holes will mound dirt up very high around the entrance compared to other burrow animals. And then there is the smell...


----------



## zandstrafarms (May 1, 2015)

Lol, smelly badgers! Haven't seen any mounds, just holes...


----------

